# Need help change local disk E: to C:



## littlenlnga

Hello. How would i change my local disk E: to local disk C:? Help is greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I wouldn't change the local disk because then you'd have to change the target path lines all from E:\ to C:\ in order for your programs to work.

But if you don't mind that just do this:

Open *Control Panel>Administrative Tools>computer Management* then look on the left hand side and find *Disk Management* then right click on the drive you want to change and select *Change Drive Letters and Paths*. Once in that, select *change* and change the letter to the preferred letter.

Note: If the letter you want is taken by another drive (the CD-R for instance), just change the CD-R drive letter first to something like Z:\ and then change the local directory. then, just change the CD-R drive letter back when your done.


----------



## littlenlnga

Thanks for the reply. It says "Windows cannot modify the drive letter of your system or boot volume"


----------



## cRABu

use partition magic.


----------



## tyttebøvs

As voyagerfan99 said, if you just change the driver letter without changing some paths in the registry, you won't even be able to boot up into windows again.

And to have everything working good, a lot of paths must be changed, if your original installation points to e:


----------



## royalmarine

the best way to do it is to put your windows cd in, turn off the computer.
turn it back on and re-install windows.

make sure you backup everything you want.

kinda pointless as its just a letter...
no real difference between the drive being called E or C.


----------



## littlenlnga

I know its just a letter.. but the letter E is preventing me from installing my hp officejet printer. When i install the hp officejet driver it stops installing and says " The system cannot find the path specified. File C:/Temp/HP_WebRelease"


----------



## voyagerfan99

littlenlnga said:


> I know its just a letter.. but the letter E is preventing me from installing my hp officejet printer. When i install the hp officejet driver it stops installing and says " The system cannot find the path specified. File C:/Temp/HP_WebRelease"



Change the drive your installing the driver to. Simple as that. (when going through the install, instead of making it C:\, change it to E:\)


----------



## littlenlnga

It sounds simple but right when i start the program i press run and that error pops up.


----------

